# nao robot opennao gentoo linux emerge missing

## cage007

Halo,

Ik zou graag linphone op mijn nao-robot installeren. Nao robot werkt met opennao, een gentoo linux distributie. Helaas is portage niet geinstalleerd, dus ook emerge niet.

in usr/lib/ is ook geen portage directory aanwezig. Mijn vraag is hoe krijg ik het voor elkaar om dit alsnog te instaleren?

Ik ben een linux newbie, een beginner newbie  :Wink: 

----------

## Maitreya

Als het echt een gesloopte Gentoo install is (D.W.Z. portage eraf, wat zo'n beetje Gentoo moet voorstellen)

Dan zou je de oude manier van installatie kunnen toepassen.

Tegenwoordig is de installatie : Stage3 installeren waar emerge-webrsync inzit voldoende, waar je voorheen Stage3 + portage installeerde.

Ik raad je wel aan eerst een backup te maken of als je een installatie cd hebt waarmee je van scratch kan beginnen met opennao.

Dat portage en emerge-webrsync ervanaf gesloopt zijn vind ik nogal vaag, maar mischien willen ze niet dat mensen hun systeem updaten (waarom dan Gentoo uitkleden is me nog een raadsel)

----------

## Maitreya

Ben even op de opennao pagine gaan kijken en zie dat ze voor development VM images hebben voor bijvoorbeeld virtualbox

http://www.aldebaran-robotics.com/documentation/dev/tools/vm-intro.html

Hier zit wel portage in en kan je de binaries mee maken voor je embedded project.

----------

## Dmrocky11

thanks for share

----------

